# Amway Silicone Glaze ?



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

*Amway Silicone Glaze *
Does anybody have any information about this product? Is it abrasive, or just chemically cleaning? Does it really glaze, fill in? Does it last at all?

http://www.quixtar.com/products/product.aspx?itemno=E8967&ctg=5190


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I know nothing about that product, however....

I worked with a number of people who got involved with Amway and tried to both sell cleaning products and recruit people further down the chain.
The products were a load of crap, the 'business' they were actually involved in was pyramid selling.

Steve O.


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

Silicone glaze is chemically cleaning. yes it does have glaze to fill in minor scratch and have a bit of protection. i believe they only last few weeks. maybe you want to top another LSP to make it more durable.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the response. 

I used it once, a year ago. It was cleaning water spots etc very well. Applying on some swirls made them disappear also. I thought that it was smoothing the edges of them. But now knowing better about glazes, cleaners, sealants etc. I was wondering if it will be safe to use often, or would a sealant bond to it. 

Other responses will still be very much appreciated.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow. Are they still around?:lol:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

They are. At least I can find a few local sellers for these. They don't call it "MINT CONDITION" as on the link but, Silicone Glaze only.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Found a user test on a local forum. Site is in Turkish but one can understand what's going on looking the pictures 

Results are not bad at all, though still need some photos on a different color car.

http://renaultyardim.com/otosmf/index.php?topic=649.0


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Kokopelli said:


> Found a user test on a local forum. Site is in Turkish but one can understand what's going on looking the pictures
> 
> Results are not bad at all, though still need some photos on a different color car.
> 
> http://renaultyardim.com/otosmf/index.php?topic=649.0


A messy application IMO, but beadings are fine 

Must be covered by wax or sealant...


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

As far as I know a wax wouldn't have any problems in bonding to an oily/waxy prep, but saying "silicone" right on the bottle, I wonder if high silicone ingredients would cause a decrease in durability. Coming from here, I have a question to ask:

1. Most waxes require a good prep to seal some shine inside, 
2. most of the sealants require a non oily surface to bond, 
3. most paint cleanser also have glazing oils and filler inside

listing these all, would a wax (not sealant) be happy on a really (squeaky ) clean surface or doesn't it really matter if the surface have some wax already?


----------

